# Need help in identifying the best practice problem book with EXAM LIKE QUESTIONS for (HVAC & R - PE exam)



## FA_Mechanical engineer (May 6, 2020)

Hi all, I am looking for the best practice problem book with "EXAM LIKE QUESTIONS" for HVAC &amp; R - PE exam. What I am looking for feel for the exam like questions difficulty level and not trying to get into lengthy solutions and details which would not be tested in the exam. I would rather spend time to get a feel for the questions which would reflect the exam like questions as well as the difficulty level that way I can prepare better to handle such questions in the exam. I know there are several options based on my research, including slay the PE, 6 minute solutions, PPI practice problems etc etc. which one do you think worth investing time and effort. 

Your input in this would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ryan.castelli (May 6, 2020)

The best resource is this https://account.ncees.org/exam-prep/368 . From the website: "This book contains 80 questions and solutions to familiarize you with the PE Mechanical Engineering: HVAC and Refrigeration exam format." I bought this and used it myself; it's a practice exam and looks very similar to the actual problems you would see on the exam. However, you may want to study this at the beginning of your studying cycle, to familiarize yourself with the type of questions asked, and then don't touch it again until you are about a month out from your actual test date and perform a mock exam with it.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 6, 2020)

FA_Mechanical engineer said:


> Hi all, I am looking for the best practice problem book with "EXAM LIKE QUESTIONS" for HVAC &amp; R - PE exam. What I am looking for feel for the exam like questions difficulty level and not trying to get into lengthy solutions and details which would not be tested in the exam. I would rather spend time to get a feel for the questions which would reflect the exam like questions as well as the difficulty level that way I can prepare better to handle such questions in the exam. I know there are several options based on my research, including slay the PE, 6 minute solutions, PPI practice problems etc etc. which one do you think worth investing time and effort.
> 
> Your input in this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Hello.

FYI, we don't have (yet) products targeted to the HVAC&amp;R exam; only TFS. There is some overlap, but we also cover a LOT of stuff you don't need.


----------



## FA_Mechanical engineer (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for your feedback on this. Looking at the HVAC &amp; R break down on NCEES website, there are approximately 50% questions related to HVAC &amp; R (Application) and the rest are supporting theoretical / Principles based questions. For example: Heat transfer, fluid mechanics and Thermodynamics etc.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 12, 2020)

FA_Mechanical engineer said:


> Thanks for your feedback on this. Looking at the HVAC &amp; R break down on NCEES website, there are approximately 50% questions related to HVAC &amp; R (Application) and the rest are supporting theoretical / Principles based questions. For example: Heat transfer, fluid mechanics and Thermodynamics etc.


This is correct. Hence our book would cover all you need for the supporting theoretical principles questions, but you will still need another resource to prepare for the applications part.

If you do get our book, I think you would be OK if you skipped the following:

In Part I: THERMODYNAMICS, skip the following sections:


09. The Rankine Cycle

10. The Brayton Cycle

12. Otto and Diesel Cycles

13. Gas Mixtures

15. Combined Power Cycles

Also, in this part our coverage of ideal gases might be overkill (HVAC&amp;R peeps may not need to navigate the variable Cp air tables)

In Part II: FLUID MECHANICS, skip the following sections:


04: Conservation of Momentum

05: Flows over Immersed Bodies

09: Compressible Flow: Isentropic Flow &amp; Nozzles

10: Compressible Flow: Normal Shockwaves

11: Compressible, Adiabatic Flow with Friction (Fanno Flow)

In Part IV: HEAT TRANSFER &amp; HEAT EXCHANGER ANALYSIS


04: Transient Conduction -- The "Late" Regime

05: Transient Conduction -- The ";Early" Regime

06: External Forced Convection

08: Natural Convection

11: Radiation Heat Transfer

In Part V: GENERAL ENGINEERING AND SUPPORTIVE KNOWLEDGE, maybe skip the whole thing except for Section 01: Economic Analysis

Most definitely go through all of Part III: PSYCHROMETRICS &amp; HVAC

Get a free preview of the book here: https://www.slaythepe.com/tfs-cbt-preview.html


----------



## FA_Mechanical engineer (May 13, 2020)

Thank you very much for sharing these details. This does help me a lot. I think it would be great if you have a practice problem book for HVAC &amp; R folks that way a person like me have more choices to choose from.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (May 13, 2020)

FA_Mechanical engineer said:


> Thank you very much for sharing these details. This does help me a lot. I think it would be great if you have a practice problem book for HVAC &amp; R folks that way a person like me have more choices to choose from.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Yeah, we're working on it. Probably ready by late 2020. Hopefully by then you will not need it


----------



## ExOverZero (Jun 1, 2020)

ExOverZero has four 80-question HVAC&amp;R practice exams with complete solutions, and an HVAC Reference Handbook Drillbook to get you familiar with using the NCEES Reference Handbook (v 1.1). Up to date with the 2020 exam specifications! 

Check out www.exoverzero.com for more info, and use coupon code *HVAC2020* to get 50% off print books.


----------



## Derek S. Lee (Dec 16, 2020)

FA_Mechanical engineer said:


> Hi all, I am looking for the best practice problem book with "EXAM LIKE QUESTIONS" for HVAC &amp; R - PE exam. What I am looking for feel for the exam like questions difficulty level and not trying to get into lengthy solutions and details which would not be tested in the exam. I would rather spend time to get a feel for the questions which would reflect the exam like questions as well as the difficulty level that way I can prepare better to handle such questions in the exam. I know there are several options based on my research, including slay the PE, 6 minute solutions, PPI practice problems etc etc. which one do you think worth investing time and effort.
> 
> Your input in this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!!!


I would like to find more information about practical exams HVAC &amp; R с 80 preferably with questions and solutions.

I'll be very grateful for any recommendations regarding this.

Derek


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 16, 2020)

@Derek S. Lee  you can check our website for HVAC PE products.  

https://www.engproguides.com/pe-hvac-refrigeration-practice-exam-tools.html


----------



## LouisFalbo (Jan 31, 2021)

ryan.castelli said:


> The best resource is this From the website: "This book contains 80 questions and solutions to familiarize you with the PE Mechanical Engineering: HVAC and Refrigeration exam format." I bought this and used it myself; it's a practice exam and looks very similar to the actual problems you would see on the exam. However, you may want to study this at the beginning of your studying cycle, to familiarize yourself with the type of questions asked, and then don't touch it again until you are about a month out from your actual test date and perform a mock exam with it.


It's a great resource and book. Although in this case, of course, better to use several sources of information and I think that others do the same. The main thing is to find the maximum of the necessary information and to prepare in such a way as to get the coveted result and eventually become an engineer. In addition to everything else, I have got a few written works. With the help of reviews Online Writers Rating, I found a suitable option and coped with the tasks, but the main thing is the exam, and I hope that we will all pass it successfully.
Wish you good luck
Louis


----------



## Pass the PE Exam (Feb 15, 2021)

If anyone is looking for realistic exam questions, Pass the PE has just released a new HVAC practice exam based on the *computer-based test format (CBT)*. If you'd like to check it out you can find the exam at this link:

*https://pass-the-pe.com/product/80-question-hvac-pe-practice-exam/*


----------

